# Depth finder suggestions please



## whitetailhntr (Jun 29, 2017)

Looking at adding a fish finder to my boat can anyone recommend a good one for under 160$?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buckmaster27012 (Jun 29, 2017)

are you looking for new or used? got a lowarance lms 522c that i just took off my boat, works great just upgraded. PM if interested


----------



## gnappi (Jun 29, 2017)

whitetailhntr said:


> Looking at adding a fish finder to my boat can anyone recommend a good one for under 160$?



I take it you are looking for just a FF not a FF/GPS combo? The "best bang for the buck" in a FF only I found is the Garmin Striker 4, at $109 new in box stores it's hard to beat. 

I use it in fresh water at depths down to 25 or so feet its refresh rate is good and it's not noisy, the screen is reasonably bright, and it doesn't need diddling while underway. I can't speak to it working well in deeper water like offshore.


----------



## jethro (Jun 30, 2017)

Bass Pro is selling a Lowrance Hook 3x for $90. They are decent clickers, I bought one for a freind for his birthday and he likes it.


----------

